# Black dots on sublimation.



## Charliehdzzz (Nov 10, 2020)

Anyone that can help me figure this out. When I print I don’t really see any black dots but when I heat press it, it comes out with little black dots everywhere even the places where there was no color printed. I’ve tried it different times with different pressure and times but they still come out, and in some cases they only come out in orange, yellow and red but inside and all over it. Posted pictures for examples


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

I would do a nozzle check and see if you are getting random dots. Strange that it is happening with different colors. One thing - time, heat and [pressure have zero issue with this happening.


----------



## Charliehdzzz (Nov 10, 2020)

PedalJustPedal said:


> I would do a nozzle check and see if you are getting random dots. Strange that it is happening with different colors. One thing - time, heat and [pressure have zero issue with this happening.


Okay, good to know. I’ve wasted so many blanks adjusting heat press and time, I thought maybe it was some kinda ghosting or something, and still haven’t figured it out. When I print the nozzle check I don’t see anything either.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

The black or blue dots are always contamination.
The most common cause is lint and other dust particles containing dye and there are many possible sources.
The tearing or crumpling of printed sublimation paper for example, can release huge amounts of dust (coating and paper fibers).
Shaking and handling dyed polyester shirts and fabrics will also release lint.

The dust will then land on surfaces, the printer, exposed sublimation paper, etc.
The particles are really small and hard to see, but the dye will spread when heat pressed.

Here is what you can do to minimize contamination:

Wipe the hard surface items before pressing,
Lint roll fabric items before pressing,
keep the sublimation paper in a sealed bag,
Keep everything as clean as possible.

Also avoid wearing polyester clothing when printing.
It will also release lint, AND also generate static electricity and attract dust to whatever you are holding.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Did you press out the nozzle check? Being that the dots are not just black but also other colors i doubt your issue is dust particles or lint. What are you pressing on that has these issues? I would also try the same file on a different surface to check to see if your blanks are the issue. Also if you press the exact same file twice are the dots in the same places?


----------



## Charliehdzzz (Nov 10, 2020)

PedalJustPedal said:


> Did you press out the nozzle check? Being that the dots are not just black but also other colors i doubt your issue is dust particles or lint. What are you pressing on that has these issues? I would also try the same file on a different surface to check to see if your blanks are the issue. Also if you press the exact same file twice are the dots in the same places?


Thank you for replying. Have not pressed out the nozzle check. I'm pressing on aluminum plates for phone cases. Just printed the same color chart as the picture above on a white cotton sock and not a single black dot on sight. Could it be contamination on the sublimation plate like they said on top?


----------



## Charliehdzzz (Nov 10, 2020)

TABOB said:


> The black or blue dots are always contamination.
> The most common cause is lint and other dust particles containing dye and there are many possible sources.
> The tearing or crumpling of printed sublimation paper for example, can release huge amounts of dust (coating and paper fibers).
> Shaking and handling dyed polyester shirts and fabrics will also release lint.
> ...


Thank you for replying, I'm printing on sublimation aluminum plates for phone cases. Wiped down the surface with alcohol and cleaned it with a lint-free cloth. It improved on white areas but it's still slightly visible. Inside the orange color square, I can see a lot of black dots as I stated on top.


----------



## Charliehdzzz (Nov 10, 2020)

I’ve tried cleaning the printers head and all around it with alcohol, printed multiple head checks and everything’s fine, different sublimation paper and also cleaning the sublimation plates with alcohol and lint free cloth and I still get those stupid dots. I’m going crazy.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm particularly interested in that 3rd image you posted. There are black specks in the UNPRINTED (White? Transparent?) parts of your image.

Have you checked your images for stray pixels by zooming to single pixel level?

Have you used a high-powered magnifier to check your printouts before, and after printing?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Charliehdzzz said:


> Wiped down the surface with alcohol and cleaned it with a lint-free cloth. It improved on white areas but it's still slightly visible.


Obviously you have the dust issue.
Try cleaning the plates with glass cleaner instead, and see it this works better.
Unfortunately, if left for long enough, the dye from the dust can migrate into the sublimation coating.
It is the same reason why prints on sublimation paper go blurry over time.



Charliehdzzz said:


> Inside the orange color square, I can see a lot of black dots as I stated on top.


This is a puzzling one... It may be due to moisture in the paper, or too much ink applied, or both.
1. Try drying the paper before printing. It may look dry but believe me paper absorbs a lot of moisture. Heat pressing the blank paper for a few seconds will do the job.
2. Reduce the amount of ink printed by selecting "plain paper".
You can also and select "high speed" to reduce the amount of ink even more.
This will also reduce contamination of the printer rollers etc.


----------



## Charliehdzzz (Nov 10, 2020)

webtrekker said:


> I'm particularly interested in that 3rd image you posted. There are black specks in the UNPRINTED (White? Transparent?) parts of your image.
> 
> Have you checked your images for stray pixels by zooming to single pixel level?
> 
> Have you used a high-powered magnifier to check your printouts before, and after printing?


Yes white, zoomed in, in photoshop I don't see anything. Also, it's very strange since the dots come out in different spots every time. I have not tried high power magnifier after print out though. Will do.


----------



## Charliehdzzz (Nov 10, 2020)

TABOB said:


> Obviously you have the dust issue.
> Try cleaning the plates with glass cleaner instead, and see it this works better.
> Unfortunately, if left for long enough, the dye from the dust can migrate into the sublimation coating.
> It is the same reason why prints on sublimation paper go blurry over time.
> ...


I will try cleaning with a glass cleaner instead. The aluminum plates come with a protective plastic that needs to be taken off before sublimating. Unless they come dirty from the factory I don't know how else they will get dirty if I peel off just right before I am about to press it. Will try that. I will update you. Thanks.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Charliehdzzz said:


> The aluminum plates come with a protective plastic that needs to be taken off before sublimating. Unless they come dirty from the factory I don't know how else they will get dirty if I peel off just right before I am about to press it.


I wouldn't be surprised if they are contaminated from the factory. It happens.
Try pressing one plate with a blank sublimation paper.
If the dots don't show up, then you know for sure that the problem is in the printing stage.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

More and more the culprit seems to be the lack of quality of the coating.


----------

